# Isle of Man ferry tickets for sale



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

We have a ferry booking going to the Isle of Man with the Steam Packet Company,
Unfortunately we are not going to be able to go as we have had to change our plans, we have already changed the booking once, it looks like we ain't going to get another chance for quite a while, so we have decided to try & sell the booking, the details are as follows.
You don't have to use these dates & times they can be changed for a small amendment fee of £8 per adult. 
Booking value £282, Any reasonable offer accepted.

Heysham to Douglas
Thu 24-Jul-08 14:15pm Arr 17:45pm on BEN MY CHREE

Douglas to Heysham
Thu 31-Jul-08 08:45am Arr 12.15pm on BEN MY CHREE

1 Camper
2 Adults
1 Child
1 Infant

ANY LENGTH OFFER (Amend fee Applies) No Refunds or credit given

Booking value £282.00


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry tickets*

Hi

I am not likely to be the buyer, but to help prospective buyers....

1) How far forward can the tickets be ameneded to? Is there an expiry date?

Russell

Also, if you are unable to sell them, maybe the reason for your not being able to go could be covered by travel insurance?


----------

